# Intro to feathers



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahhhh! Love it! She is adorable! I can't wait to see what she grows up to be.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful, beautiful! That 3rd photo is stunning!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, the 3rd picture is absolutely darling 

I would wrap the wing around a bumper using elastics or string. That will likely help.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I gave Flip a wing when he was a puppy. He gulped it down whole. No more wings for Flip. LOL


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Wings are good. Birds are better in most cases.





 
EvanG


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would go ahead and introduce her to a bird, but do not do it too often. I pull out a duck once a month for Cannon. Right now it is all bumpers.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would let her try a live quail or small pigeon. 

If she gets too rough with it, use only sparingly intermixed with other objects like bumpers, paint rollers, or rolled up sock. It's also a good time to let the pup drag a lightweight check cord, so you can gently reel her in if the need arises.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Evan, that video was exactly what I needed to see! 

I only have 2 ducks in the freezer, I think those are too big for her right now...they're bigger than her! I'll have to get a pigeon when we go out to our local training grounds. I do have a pheasant pelt bumper and a pheasant wing bumper so I'll use those going forward and alternate them with a training bumper.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Adorable puppy, great pictures.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww. She's going to be a natural  At her age I don't think I would correct her for it. She doesn't know any better. I would instead be careful about what you give her and how long you let her have it.


----------

